# Triple Tail



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

Ladies and Gents, 



I need a good recipe for some triple tail filets. I'm open to all suggestions on how to prepare and cook. Thanks in advance, 



Dave


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Bake or broil with a light covering of mayo and parm. cheese, top with scallions.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

<H3>Tripletail Millinaise</H3><H4>Ingredients:</H4><UL>

Tripletail fillets
1 cup flour
4 eggs, beaten
1 cup Italian bread crumbs
1/4 cup vegetable or canola oil[/list]<H4>Sauce Ingredients:</H4><UL>

1/4 cup white wine
2 tbsp. butter or margarine
3 tbsp. lemon juice
1 tbsp. capers[/list]

Heat the oil in a sautee pan. Dredge the tripletail fillets in flour, dip them in the egg wash, then coat them with Italian breadcrumbs. Sautee fillets in hot oil until they are golden brown, about three minutes per side.

Combine the sauce ingredients in a saucepan and heat thoroughly. Spoon sauce over sauteed tripletail fillets.

enjoy


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

that receipe is also great with grouper, snapper and specs. luvit


----------

